
Basic Git Commands - mjhea0
http://mjhea0.github.com/blog/2013/10/11/basic-git-commands#.U2av8Kn32tk.hackernews
======
Watabou
Highly consider using 'git revert' instead of 'git reset' especially if you're
pushing to a public repo.

~~~
mjhea0
can you please elaborate?

